# Problems setting up peer-2-peer network vista/XP



## CameronMac (Sep 15, 2007)

I am trying to set up a small peer-2-peer network in my office. Both PC's are connected to a router/modem via ethernet cables and both can access the internet OK. The main PC is running Vista, the other XP. When I try to ping the XP from the Vista I get:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Watson>ping NEAC05

Pinging NEAC05.gateway.2wire.net [192.168.1.64] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.64:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),



When I try to ping the Vista from the Vista I get:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Watson>ping NEAC01

Pinging NEAC01 [fe80::8c1:961:3f57:febe%9] from fe80::8c1:961:3f57:febe%9 with 3
2 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for fe80::8c1:961:3f57:febe%9:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


If I ping the XP from the XP I get:


C:\Documents ans Settings\Northeast Aircargo>ping NEAC05

Pinging NEAC05 [192.168.1.64] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.94: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.94: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.94: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.94: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.64:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


And pinging the Vista from the XP:

C:\Documents ans Settings\Northeast Aircargo>ping NEAC01
Pinging NEAC01.gateway.2wire.net [192.168.1.65] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.95: bytes=32 time<9ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.95: bytes=32 time<5ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.95: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.95: bytes=32 time<4ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 4ms




IPCONFIG /ALL on the Vista machine gives me:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Watson>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NEAC01
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-A0-B7-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ddd:e71f:a81f:117c%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 15 September 2007 10:09:29
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 September 2007 10:09:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333756
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.65%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e38c:8c1:961:3f57:febe(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8c1:961:3f57:febe%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled



Please let me know if can sort this mess out. I'm lost.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Failure to ping is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Since the XP machine is the one with the issue, I'd start by disabling all the firewalls on the XP machine and see if that helps.


----------

